# Hairdressers wanted - All states



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm seeking 20 qualified Hairdressers for roles across Australia.

457 Employer sponsorship available for candidates with 3-5 year's Post qualification experience.

email me with your CV ASAP

Dave Larder
Paramount Resourcing (UK)
[email protected]


----------

